# Enduro-Runde Nähe Reinhardshagen?



## the K. (19. April 2016)

Hallo!

Kann ich mich eventuell am kommenden Wochenende am 23. oder 24. April bei irgendeiner Tagestour in der Nähe von Reinhardshagen an der Weser mit einklinken, die es lohnt, sich mit dem langhubigen Enduro abzumühen? Halbe Sunde Anfahrt mit dem Auto würde ich auch lockerst in Kauf nehmen. Suche sowas mit Spaß auf Trails und vielleicht 1200-1600 Hm auf 30 bis 50 km. Etwa.
Fahrerisch komm ich klar, sodass ich nich zur Last fallen sollte. Menschlich.. kann man ja eigentlich nie wissen.. - aber ich weiß schon, mich halbwegs zu benehmen.

Würde mich mehr erfreuen, einem kundigen Einheimischen zu folgen, als einem bunten Strich aufm Garmin.

Wenn es mit Gesellschaft nicht klappen möchte, bin ich auch für Tipps dankbar.

Gruß,
Kay


----------

